# Dialer mit 01805er Nummer (01805805714)?



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich gerade bemerkt das mir ein Dialer unbemerkt (von mir und von t-Online) untergeschoben wurde. Was kommen da für Kosten auf mich zu? (15Min Anwahl) Ist das überhaupt zulässig? Vonm 0180er Dialern habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## ChristianEsser (1 April 2004)

Hy,
wenn der Dialer wirklich die Nummer 01805805714 angewählt hat, kann das nicht sehr teuer, sien denn eine 01805 Nummer kostet 12 Cent pro Minute. Wenn man das auf 15 Minuten hochrechnet, kommt ein Betrag von 1,80 € raus.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## technofreak (1 April 2004)

ChristianEsser schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> wenn der Dialer wirklich die Nummer 01805805714 angewählt hat, kann das nicht sehr teuer, sien denn eine 01805 Nummer kostet 12 Cent pro Minute. Wenn man das auf 15 Minuten hochrechnet, kommt ein Betrag von 1,80 € raus.



Es gibt keinen festgelegten Tarif für 01805 (seit 1998 , nur eine stillschweigende Vereinbarung der Provider )
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html


> Shared Cost Nummern 0180x
> 
> Die so genannten Shared Cost Nummern (SCN) beginnen mit den Ziffern 0180, gefolgt von einer fünften Vorwahlnummer. Die SNC waren ursprünglich dazu gedacht, eine Möglichkeit der kostengünstigen Kontaktaufnahme zu schaffen. Konkret sollten die Gebühren eines Anrufes zwischen Anrufer und Angerufenem (Nummerninhaber) geteilt werden. Dabei sollte die Nummer hinter der 0180 die jeweilige Höhe des Tarifs deutlich machen (z.B. 01805). *Allerdings ist die Regelung über die maximale Tarifhöhe bereits am 31. Dezember 1998 ausgelaufen. Damit kann der Netzbetreiber, bei dem der einzelne Anrufer angeschlossen ist, durchaus andere und damit auch höhere Tarife festsetzen, als sie die Regulierungsbehörde unverbindlich vorgeschlagen. hat*



Bitte etwas gründlicher nachforschen 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 April 2004)

Einspruch!

01805... liegt außerhalb der Dialergasse, daher summiert sich das zu 15min. à 0,00€. Das macht IMHO 0,00€

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (1 April 2004)

Zu der Rechtmäßigkeit kann ich mich nicht entsinnen, was geschrieben zu haben nur zum Tarifmodell

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Rechtmäßigkeit kann ich mich nicht entsinnen, was geschrieben zu haben nur zum Tarifmodell
> 
> tf



Sorry, ich hatte vergessen zu Zitieren.   
Ich bezog mich auf den Kommentar von ChristianEsser, der die möglichen Kosten für die Einwahl vorgerechnet hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## gueder (3 April 2004)

*aufklärung !*

ich hatte gleiches problem, aber mein 0900-warner hat die verbindung gestoppt. ich war zufällig auf einer seite wo cracks usw. angeboten wurden. dort wurde über ein script  in einem popup der dialer geladen. er legt sich unter C:\d.exe ab und versucht eine verbindung zu 0180-5805714 herzustellen.

der dialer stammt von der domain [12.....de]

er startet ohne jegliche abfrage selbständig und nutzt eine nicht zugelassene nummerngasse.

wo kann man sowas melden ?

_URL wegen grober Gefährdung gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

*Bei mir war es eine Andere Adresse*

Hallo Gueder,

ich war nicht auf dieser Adresse. Es gibt also noch andere.

Hallo stalker2002,

es wird bei mir von der Telekom abgebucht, welchen Weg sollte ich denn dort gehen? Wenn die das Geld haben kriegt man es nie zurück.
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

*01805805714*

Hallo zusammen,

bin gestern abend ebenfalls einem Dialer zum Opfer gefallen, der sich mit 01805805714 eingewählt hat. Habe heute gleich mal bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation (Regtp) angerufen. Die haben eine nicht allzu erfreuliche Prognose gegeben: Kosten pro Einwahl 49 €!! Dahinter soll eine Firma aus Norddeutschland stecken.

Tipp von mir bzw. der Regtp: Dialer zunächst nicht löschen sondern auf Speichermedium festhalten. Wenn möglich Einwahlprotokoll kopieren und ebenfalls sichern. Dann den Dreck vom PC löschen. So habt ihr im Streitfall einen Beweis über die Unrechtmässigkeit des Ganzen! 

Die Telekom versicherte mir, dass bei in Inrechnungstellung und Bezahlung (z.B. durch Bankeinzug) eine Beschwerde durchaus Sinn auf Erfolg bringt, da hier mit unlauteren Methoden abgezockt wird. Erlaubt sind nämlich nur noch 0900-Nummern und mind. dreimaliger vorheriger Abfrage eines OK´s des Users. Einwahlen wie hier über eine eigentlich günstige 01805 Nummer (im Regelfall 12ct/min.), die sich im Hintergrund einer 0190-Nummer oder Ähnlichem bedienen, sind nicht erlaubt. 

Wisst Ihr was Neues über die tatsächlichen Kosten??

Gruß
Silence


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2004)

*Re: 01805805714*



			
				Silence schrieb:
			
		

> bin gestern abend ebenfalls einem Dialer zum Opfer gefallen, der sich mit
> 01805805714 eingewählt hat. Habe heute gleich mal bei der Regulierungsbehörde
> für Telekommunikation (Regtp) angerufen. Die haben eine nicht allzu erfreuliche Prognose
> gegeben: Kosten pro Einwahl 49 €!! Dahinter soll eine Firma aus Norddeutschland stecken.


Diese Aussage würde ich mir schriftlich geben lassen.  Telefonische Aussagen sind wenig beweiskräftig.


			
				Silence schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom versicherte mir, dass bei in Inrechnungstellung und Bezahlung
> (z.B. durch Bankeinzug) eine Beschwerde durchaus Sinn auf Erfolg bringt, da hier mit
> unlauteren Methoden abgezockt wird. Erlaubt sind nämlich nur noch 0900-Nummern
> und mind. dreimaliger vorheriger Abfrage eines OK´s des Users. Einwahlen wie
> ...


Auch dies würde ich mir schriftlich bestätigen lassen, auch hier gilt Aussagen am Telefon sind Schall und Rauch. 

Einwahlen sind nur über die Rufnummerngasse 09009  zulässig. Darüberhinaus muß 
als Mindestvoraussetzung der Dialer bei der RegTP registriert sein, ansonsten besteht 
laut RegTP  überhaupt kein Zahlungsanspruch. 

weitere Hinweise : Erste Hilfe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


tf


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2004)

Dann warten wir mal die ersten Rechnungen ab, wie viel es denn kostet und wer sich für die Nummer stark macht ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

*Habe die Rechnung erhalten*

Hallo KatzenHai,

habe gerade die Rechnung erhalten, in einem extra Brief, nicht über die Telekom.
49 EURO von einer HFM GmbH. Ich hätte die Dienste von MDI S.L. in Anspruch genommen.

Ich werde mal bei der Polizei nachfragen ob das nicht Betrug ist, bzw man eine Anzeige machen kann.
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2004)

Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade die Rechnung erhalten, in einem extra Brief, nicht über die Telekom.
> 49 EURO von einer HFM GmbH. Ich hätte die Dienste von MDI S.L. in Anspruch genommen.


damit gehört das zu diesem Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48005#48005
bitte sich dort zu informieren.

tf


----------



## galdikas (6 April 2004)

*Re: 01805805714*



			
				Silence schrieb:
			
		

> bin gestern abend ebenfalls einem Dialer zum Opfer gefallen, der sich mit 01805805714 eingewählt hat. Habe heute gleich mal bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation (Regtp) angerufen. Die haben eine nicht allzu erfreuliche Prognose gegeben: Kosten pro Einwahl 49 ?!!



Es fallen selbstverständlich weder Kosten für die ungewollte Einwahl, noch für die unbestellte Herstellung einer Verbindung zur angewählten Nummer an. Vielmehr könnte frühestens derjenige 49? fordern, der einen vertraglich begründeten Vergütungsanspruch in dieser Höhe durch die Erbringung einer Vertragsleistung erworben haben könnte. Und das könnte erst derjenige, der von einer absichtlich gewollten, im Kostenbewußtsein abgegebenen Bestellerklärung hätte ausgehen dürfen.

Nach jüngster BGH-Entscheidung dürfte der vermeintliche Diensteanbieter die Umstände dafür zu belegen haben, weshalb die von seinem heimlichen Dialer veranlaßte Anwahl seiner eigenen 0180-Nummer von ihm als "absichtliche, bewußte Dienstebestellung" durch den getäuschten Computerbenutzer zu verstehen gewesen sein soll.....



> Einwahlen wie hier über eine eigentlich günstige 01805 Nummer (im Regelfall 12ct/min.), die sich im Hintergrund einer 0190-Nummer oder Ähnlichem bedienen, sind nicht erlaubt.



Diese Darstellung ist meines Wissens nicht ganz richtig. z.B. ist es *nicht verboten*, jemandem ohne Bestellung Waren zuzusenden oder Dienstleistungen zu erbringen (oder ihm ein nicht registriertes Einwählprogramm zu übermitteln und dieses heimliche Einwahlen durchführen zu lassen). Die fehlende Bestellung hat "nur" zur Folge, daß dann eben kein wie immer gearteter Anspruch (auf vertragliche Vergütung, auf (Wieder)Herausgabe (des zugeflossenen Werts ) der unbestellt erbrachten (Dienst-)Leistungen, auf Schadensersatz usw.) begründet wird.

Eine unbestellte Dialer-Diensteerbringung ist daher nicht *verboten*, sondern führt lediglich nicht zu einem Zahlungsanspruch des unbestellten Diensteerbringers.

Die Verwendung eines nicht registrierten Dialer-Programms dürfte aber jedenfalls eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen, und in der Verwendung eines ordnungswidrigen Dialers dürfte zweifellos ein Verstoß gegen die Wettbewerbssitten zu sehen sein, auf deren Unterlassung der Verwender von dazu Befugten (betroffene Wettbewerber, Wettbewerbs- und Verbrauchervereine) in Anspruch genommen werden könnte.

gal.


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2004)

*Re: Habe die Rechnung erhalten*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade die Rechnung erhalten, in einem extra Brief, nicht über die Telekom.
> 49 EURO von einer HFM GmbH. Ich hätte die Dienste von MDI S.L. in Anspruch genommen.



Lad dir diesen Musterbrief der VBZ runter. Im Prinzip müssen nur die Adressaten angepaßt werden,
alles andere  geht nach demselben Schema. 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf

ww


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

*01805805714*

Hallo mal wieder,

zunächst mal danke an Lutz für die Information, dass er nun tatsächlich eine Rechnung erhalten hat, die in der Höhe meinen geäusserten Vermutungen entsprach. Dann weiss ich ja was bald in meinen Briefkasten flattert  :evil: 

Danke auch an alle anderen, die hier sehr nützliche Infos reingestellt haben. Denke da z.B. an den webwatcher und dessen Musterbrief.

Ich werde, nach all den Informationen die ich im Vorfeld sammeln konnte (Regtp, allgem. Infos im Internet, dieses und ein anderes Forum) mit absoluter Sicherheit keine Rechnung bezahlen. Sollte es tatsächlich bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid führen wird mein Anwalt von mir beauftragt sich dieser Sache anzunehmen.

Zum Schluss noch eins: Wäre toll wenn weiterhin über dieses Thema Informationen hier einfliessen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Silence


----------



## sascha (7 April 2004)

> Zum Schluss noch eins: Wäre toll wenn weiterhin über dieses Thema Informationen hier einfliessen.



Das liegt natürlich auch mit an Dir. Je eher wir gefestigte Informationen bekommen, umso eher können wir handeln...


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

*No Problem*

Hallo Sascha,

das wird nicht das Problem sein! Ich muss natürlich erstmal abwarten ob ich, wie lutz, auch eine Rechnung zugestellt bekomme. Gehe davon aus, da die Einwahlnummern bei ihm und mir identisch sind. Werde dann meine weiteren Schritte und die Ergebnisse selbstverständlich posten. Von daher also: No Problem!!

Gruß
Silence


----------



## sascha (7 April 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

*Hfm und 01805805714*

Hallo @ all,

auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung von der HFM München (Absender) bzw. Hamburg (Gerichtsstand) bekommen und soll 49,00 € für ein Monatsabo Erotikdienste zahlen, weil mein Sohn sich angeblich am 04.04.04 dort angemeldet haben soll.  :evil: 

Ich hab mir dann mal die Gesprächsdatensätze aus meinem Eumex geholt und festgestellt, dass er sich an diesem Tag über 0180 5 805714 eingewählt hat bzw. wurde.

Ähnliches läuft übrigens auch über die Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme, nur wollen die noch ein bisschen mehr Knete haben. Ist also zu überlegen, ob man dann nicht doch lieber den preiswerteren Dienst in Anspruch nimmt!  :fg2: 

Ich werde morgen jedenfalls Anzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei erstatten und das sollte auf jedenfall jeder tun, der Rechnungen dieser Art bekommt.

Übrigens hätte fast der Haussegen schief gehangen, als mein Mann die Rechnung in die Hand bekam - ich selber hab mir nur einen gegrinst, da meine Eltern vor einiger Zeit schon mit den Hanseatischen Abrechnungssystemen behelligt wurden.  :scherzkeks: 

Allen, die ebenfalls das Problem haben - viel Erfolg und vor allem trotzdem noch ein schönes Osterfest (ach ja - dann überlegt euch gute Ausreden für eure Frauen - sonst gibt es womöglich noch: :bash: 

Gruß
Marion


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2004)

*Re: Hfm und 01805805714*



			
				Marion schrieb:
			
		

> ....Rechnung von der HFM München (Absender) bzw. Hamburg (Gerichtsstand)



Das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich. HFM GmbH in München gibt es nicht und wenn dann, wäre ihr Gerichtsstand dort.
Bevor jetzt noch mehr meinen gen München in den Krieg ziehen zu müssen - die angegebene Adresse ist eine Postfachadresse, bei der u. U. eine Weiterleitung hinterlegt ist.

_Die 0185er Nummer gehört übrigens niemand geringerem als dem dänischen GF der Secure Tele Transfer AsP (oder seit neuestem der IP Group), mit Sitz im dänischen Kopenhagen, an den bekannten Adressen, z. B. im neuen Hafen._

@ Marion, sei so lieb und nimm bitte auch Deinen PC für eine Auswertung mit zur Anzeigenerstattung.

@ all, eigentlich reicht es einen einmaligen Widerspruch an die Postfachadresse (per Einschreiben) zu senden, der Rest erledigt sich wahrscheinlich bereits von selbst.


----------



## gueder (7 April 2004)

*straftat - anzeige ?*

also ich kann hier keinen straftatbestand erkennen, der eine anzeige rechtfertigt. vielmehr muss man solche sachen zivilrechtlich angehen, das wird auch die polizei mitteilen.

der installierte dialer verursacht ja keine kosten im sinne eines dialers. das system haben sich schlaue köpfe  ausgedacht um zu versuchen, ein legales geschäft vorzuweisen.

die voraussetzungen für den betrieb eines dialers sind geklärt. ok ok ok eingeben usw. da dieser aber - wie schon gesagt - kein dialer im sinne dieses gesetzes da usw. ist, sieht die sache anders aus.

zu klären wäre, wie ein vertrag entsteht usw. oder ob es legal ist, auf diese art die telefonnummer zu ermitteln usw.

zudem gibt es doch auch ein widerrufsrecht für internethandel oder sowas. aber da sollte mal ein fachmann was zu schreiben, der ich nicht bin, leider.

cu


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2004)

*Re: straftat - anzeige ?*



			
				gueder schrieb:
			
		

> ...das system haben sich schlaue köpfe  ausgedacht um zu versuchen, ein legales geschäft vorzuweisen.


...oder vorzutäuschen. Hier in Deutschland gibt es definitive Regeln, wie Inhalte aus dem Internet abzurechnen sind. Wer sich nicht daran hält, unterliegt dem Verdacht des Betruges, hier insbesondere des Computerbetruges, da er als Geschäftstreibender sich vor Inbetriebnahme der Geschäftsidee hätte informieren müssen.
Die zielgerichtete Umgehung des "Gestzes gegen den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern", der Vorgaben des TKG und der Regeln der RegTP erhärten diesen Verdacht. Das gilt insbesondere dann, wenn man von behördlicher Seite (RegTP) bereits in Vergangenheit auf das Fehlverhalten hingewiesen wurde und bereits einem Owi-Verfahren unterliegt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

*HFM Gerichtsstand ?*

Hallo,
ich habe noch einmal auf die Rechnung geschaut. Es steht drauf:
Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 84025.
Ausserdem steht zwar die Steuernummer drauf, aber nicht die USt-Id. Nr
Die muss wohl auch bei GmbH's angegeben werden.
Habe ausserdem eine Meldung an RegTP gesendet und eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Und natürlich mit einem Schreiben entsprechend des Vorschlages der Verbraucherzentrale der Rechnung widersprochen. Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Die auf der Rechnung angegebenen FAX und Telefonnummern sind übrigens 040/... also Hamburg.

Grüße, Lutz


----------



## galdikas (8 April 2004)

*Re: HFM Gerichtsstand ?*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe noch einmal auf die Rechnung geschaut. Es steht drauf:
> Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 84025.



Meldung des Amtsgerichts Hamburg über eine Handelsregister-Veränderung vom 4.3.2004:

HRB 84025: *HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH*, Mönckebergstr. 19 20095 Hamburg
Ausgeschieden: 
Geschäftsführer: 
D., M., Hamburg; 
J., B., Hamburg. 
Bestellt: 
Geschäftsführer: 
M., E., Gentofte/Dänemark, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.

( Quelle:
Handelsregister-Meldungen des Hamburger Abdenblatt 
Neueintragung der HFM vom 24. 6. 2002 )

Der neue HFM-Geschäftsführer Erik M. dürfte derselbe sein wie der (ehemalige) Beteiligte an der dänischen *IBC International A/S* ( ehemalige Namen: IBC DENMARK A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S). 
 HANDELS OG TELESELSKABET AF 1994 A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
 CYBERGIRLS A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
 DELIGT/DELITE A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
 X-RAY, XYLOFON OG XYLOGRAFIK A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
 SEXCOM A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S).  ),  siehe:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34022#34022  ----> Konsulent ..... ....  ..... , Bygaden 46B, Jyllinge 4040 

Die HFM versendet ja nach Deinen Angaben inzwischen Rechnungen für Dienste einer *MDI S.L.*. Das dürfte die spanische

CIF B91223909: *MEDIA DIRECTA INTERNACIONAL SL*
PL. SACRIFICIO, EDIFICIO EMPERADOR PORTAL 8 P.
41007 SEVILLA  

sein. Unter derselben Adresse ist im spanischen Handelsregister auch die Gesellschaft
CIF B41982943: *IBC-SISTEMAS DE AUDIOTEX SL* 
eingetragen, deren Vorsitzender Erik M. ist.

Die Media Directa Internacional S.L betreibt unter ....com ein Adult Dialer Affiliate Program ( --> http://www.....com/contact.php ), welches derzeit angeblich von DIALACOM / Gaza Media ApS empfohlen wird.

gal.


_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

*Re: HFM Gerichtsstand ?*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe noch einmal auf die Rechnung geschaut. Es steht drauf:
> Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 84025.



Dürfen die überhaupt ne rechnung schreiben???

guckstu hier : http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=357852



> Gegenstand: Verwaltung, Recherche und Überwachung von Forderungen im Auftrage Dritter. *Ausdrücklich ausgenommen hiervon ist eine Inkassotätigkeit*.



Überwachung - o.k., was immer das bedeutet - aber rechnung schreiben klingt für mich nach inkasso ...

Wär ja  nicht das erste mal, dass wer ohne inkasso-genehmigung forderungen beizutreiben versucht...

GASTon


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

Nachdem ich wohl auch ein Opfer des Dialers geworden bin, interessiere ich mich fuer den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale. Leider kann ich den angegebenen Link nicht erreichen. Gibt es den Musterbrief irgendwo anders noch zum downloaden bzw. kann ihn jemand zur Verfuegung stellen?


----------



## technofreak (8 April 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48278#48278


> Lad dir diesen Musterbrief der VBZ runter. Im Prinzip müssen nur die Adressaten angepaßt werden,
> alles andere  geht nach demselben Schema.
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

Danke technofreak,

wie erwaehnt, funktioniert der Link leider (im Moment?) nicht. Deswegen die Frage, ob man den Musterbrief auch noch woanders herbekommt.


----------



## technofreak (8 April 2004)

Die VBZ hat wohl ingesamt ein technisches Problem, einfach mal abwarten , die werden sich schon 
wieder melden ..

tf


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2004)

*Musterbrief*

Hier der von der VBZ BW - in Sachen HAS - einfach die Daten umändern:


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2004)

Hallo @all,

ich war mittlerweile bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige wegen Betrugsverdachts erstattet. Der gute Mann schien mir etwas überfordert, steht wohl ein wenig auf Kriegsfuss mit allem was mit Computer zu tun hat. Na ja, jedenfalls wird das Ganze erst einmal nach München weiter geleitet, weil von dort die Absenderadresse ist.

Laut meiner Rechnung betrifft es die MDI S.L. mit einer 0045er-Nummer. Ich meine, dass das eine dänische Vorwahl ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ich werde es jedenfalls bei der Anzeige belassen, jeder Cent, den ich noch zusätzlich für Porto ausgebe, erscheint mir rausgeschmissen. Sollte widererwarten ein Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich entsprechend reagieren und Widerspruch einlegen. Ich denke mal, dass spätestens dann Ruhe ist.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest
Marion


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2004)

*Re: Hfm und 01805805714*

Siehste Marion, dass hatte ich mit meinem Posting auf der vorherigen Seite gemeint:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt noch mehr meinen gen München in den Krieg ziehen zu müssen - die angegebene Adresse ist eine Postfachadresse, bei der u. U. eine Weiterleitung hinterlegt ist.


Deine Anzeige wird jetzt quer durch die Republik geschickt, nur weil irgendwer in seiner Fußnote was von irgendeinem Ort schreibt. Hattest Du Deinen Rechner zu einer fachgerechten Auswertung der Anzeige beigefügt?
Naja, wenn nicht, dann ist Dir jetzt zumindest wohler, für Deine Steuern auch mal was angeschafft zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2004)

*01805805714*

Hallo,

Beim Surfen erschien ein Herz Icon in der Statusleiste, das ich anklickte.
Daraufhin wurde versucht eine neue Verbindung aufzubauen.

Die verwendeten Nummern waren:

01805805714
001805805714
0103301805805714
00103301805805714

Das Programm 0190 Warner erkannte dies und hat den Aufbau 
unterbunden.

Der Dateiname des Dialer heißt "d.exe" 13824 Bytes
Dateiversion 2.0.0.4
AccessKey
Besondere Beschreibunt:$

Gruss Juergen
([email protected])

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## gueder (9 April 2004)

Hatte auch dieses Problem aber glücklicherweise auch den 0900-Warner. Da dieser nicht nur warnt sondern auch blockt bleibe ich nun von einer Rechnung verschont

Die Seite die ich besuchte ist übrigens eine ganz normale .de-domain, die ein Däne besitzt. Klickt man dort auf EINGANG kommt eine Seite mit dem Text "openning Content". Der Dialer wird ohne Abfrage installiert und gestartet, bricht die Verbindung ab und will sich einwählen. Bleibt man zu lange auf der Eingangsseite, sorgt ein Script dafür, dass man auch ohne ein Klicken automatisch die zweite Seite besuchen muss. Wahrscheinlich über den refresh tag.

Der Dialer verursacht zwar keine Kosten, es soll allerdings darüber die Tel. Nummer identifiziert werden. Dann bekommt man eine Rechnung. Ich kann allerdings keinen Vertragsabschluß erkennen. Einzig und allein wurde ein klick ausgeführt auf einen Button "EINGANG", sonst nichts. Deshalb können sich betroffene User schon heute sicher sein, dass hier kein Anspruch besteht. Wenn aber nur 10 von 100 Betroffenen zahlen, so reicht das dem Anbieter wohl schon aus. Rechtlich wird er seine Forderungen niemals durchsetzen können.

als Anlage ein paar Bildchen zur besseren Verdeutlichung

hmm, die numerierung schein das system hier nicht zu erkennen, das letzte bild ist das erste


----------



## mozixeco (11 April 2004)

*01805805714 Dialer*

Ich hatte mir kürzlich einen neuen (?) Dialer eingefangen. Das Programm ("d.exe") wählt folgende Rufnummern 
01805805714 
0103301805805714 
001805805714 
00103301805805714 
und veranlasst dann nur eine Rufnummernübertragung[/b]. Nach einigen Tagen erfolgt dann der Anruf eines 
Call-Centers mit der Bitte um Komplettierung der Adresse, danach erfolgt der Versand einer Rechnung durch die Firma HFM GmbH aus Hamburg/München über Inanspruchnahme eines Abonnemnets für eine Pornoseite (49€)

_Doppelposting gelöscht tf/moderator_


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

was erhält man denn nun für diese gebühr ?

davon habe ich noch nichts hier gelesen.


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*Sini*

Zugang zu Sexsites im Monatsabonnement für 49,00 Euro, hatte ich schon geschrieben.
Allerdings wollte ich nur eine kostenlose größere Homepage und suchte mit mehreren Browsern als sich die popups öffneten mit nackten Ladies.
So kenne ich leider nicht die für mich schädliche url.


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

aber wie bekommt man diesen zugang ? steht da auf der rechnung eine seite mit passwort o. ä. ?


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*gescannte Rechnung*

http://www.internetfallen.de/


[deeplink abgetrennt : Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/Dialerrechnung/dialerrechnung.html /BT Mod.]

Genau diese Rechnung hier habe ich erhalten.

Zugang muss sich installiert haben, als ich die popup Fenster geschlossen habe, oder durch das aufgehen der popups. Mehr weiss ich leider nicht.

_ Der Seitenbesitzer von Internetfallen schreibt auch:
*Deeplinks sind ausdrücklich nicht gestattet! Bitte verlinken Sie auf diese Eingangs-Seite*
Daher wurde der Link oben editiert und die gewünschte Info bekommt mal unter Dialer und dann ganz unten Dialerrechnung aus Hamburg anklicken. Dort im Text dann Original Rechnung anklicken!! 

*BT/Mod*_


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

aha, auf der rechnung steht dort AN ANSCHLUSS NR: 0045....usw. über diese nummer in dänemark soll man also die gegenleistung für den betrag erhalten, die frage ist nur, welche webseite man zuvor ansteuern muss. dann soll man sich wohl eine dfü anlegen und die nummer dort eintragen und dann kann man dort pornobildchen und videos usw. abrufen. 

mit sicherheit gibt es kein gericht in deutschland, das diesen leuten recht gibt allein schon im bezug auf das zustandekommen eines vertrages. es geht hier einzig allein darum, dass leute bezahen und sei es nach dem bescheid des inkassobüros. tut man ihnen nicht diesen gefallen, so wird man von denen nichts mehr hören, denn dann müsste vor einem deutschen gericht alles ans tageslicht. 

die ... zielen nur darauf ab, dass gezahlt wird. und wenn 100.000 surfer aus deutschland solche rechnungen bekommen und nur 2 % bezahlen, mal angenommen, dann sieht die rechnung so aus:

100.000
   2.000 (2%)
*      49 Euro
___________
 98.000 Euro


ich bin kein fachmann aber ich denke wohl nicht falsch, wenn ich behaupte, dass dies das alleinige ziel der ... ist. nach meiner ansicht ist diese forderung nach deutschem recht nicht durchzusetzen, hat man aber bezahlt, warum auch immer, dann ist das geld weg und herr xy kauft sich davon gerade einen neuen porsche.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*...*



			
				gueder schrieb:
			
		

> mit sicherheit gibt es kein gericht in deutschland, das diesen leuten recht gibt allein schon im bezug auf das zustandekommen eines vertrages. es geht hier einzig allein darum, dass leute bezahen und sei es nach dem bescheid des inkassobüros. tut man ihnen nicht diesen gefallen, so wird man von denen nichts mehr hören, denn dann müsste vor einem deutschen gericht alles ans tageslicht.
> 
> die ... zielen nur darauf ab, dass gezahlt wird. und wenn 100.000 surfer aus deutschland solche rechnungen bekommen und nur 2 % bezahlen, mal angenommen, dann sieht die rechnung so aus:
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass du Recht hast! BTW, für ausdrücklich bestellte Leistungen wie Waren aus diversen Online Shops (keine Auktionen, davon halte ich Abstand!) habe ich noch nie eine annähernd fordernde, anmaßende Rechnung erhalten. Storno/Umtausch erfolgte problemlos, wenn gewünscht.

Eigentlich dachte ich, deeplinks seien generell erlaubt, wenn die Inhalte nicht technisch verschlüsselt sind und Seite nicht komplett kopiert ist. Das erste Forum in dem das unerwünscht ist, sorry ich bin neu.


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2004)

*Re: ...*



			
				Sini schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich dachte ich, deeplinks seien generell erlaubt, wenn die Inhalte nicht technisch verschlüsselt sind und Seite nicht komplett kopiert ist. Das erste Forum in dem das unerwünscht ist, sorry ich bin neu.



Hi Sini, nicht hier im Forum ist das unerwünscht, sondern der Betreiber der Seite Internetfallen selbst wünscht das nicht. Das haben dann auch wir zu beachten 

Deeplinks kosten den Seitenbetreibern Geld und wenn die dann möchten, das zumindest auch über ihre Hauptseite an die Daten herangegangen wird, sollte das jeder beachten.  Er könnte das ja auch ganz verbieten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*01805 Nummer*

Hallo, 

mich hat so ne tussi per icq angelabert und hat nen link mitgeschickt und ich habe darauf geklickt. dann installierte sich im hintergrund da obengenannte programm. und wie es in den einem thema angesprochen wurde, hat heute eine firma aus düsseldorf angerufen die meinte ich habe an einem geweinnspiel teilgenommen. Hab ich aber abgewimmelt. Kann mir mal einer sagen ob das über die Telekom abgebucht wird oder bekomme ich da so eine seperete Rechnung??? Weil wenn die Telekom erstmal abbucht ist es meist eh zu spät und man bekommt sein geld nie zurück. weil die 01805 nummern kosten doch eigentlich nur 12ct/min??
würde mich freuen wenn einer mal sagen könnnte wie das nun abläuft!!

Danke

MfG


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Re Max10*

Hallo,

tja max für dich schaut das ganze halt nicht so gut aus. Wegen der 018x nummer musst du warscheinlich alles zahlen ohne Möglichkeit das abzuwenden. 

Im Urteil vom 20.01.04 LG München ist man bei Annahme von Diensten über chatprogramme wie ICQ verpflichtet, diese Dienste auch zu zahlen, hättest doch eher ablehnen sollen.

Evtl. solltest halt nicht von jedem wilden Wutzi ne nachricht annehmen.

Gruss Bert the cock 0


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

@Max10 

laß dich nicht durch solch unqualifziertes Geschreibsel verunsichern , lies dir das in Ruhe durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915

und wenn dir solch eine  Rechnung ins Haus flattern sollte, dann findest du hier genügend Hinweise 
(unter anderem der Verbraucherzentrale) wie du vorgehen kannst 

Gruß
af


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Rechnung hmf*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung der diskutierten Firma bekommen. Einerseits ärgert es mich schon enorm, gezwungenermaßen Geld für einen eingeschriebenen Brief mit Rückschein auszugeben. Gut, möglicherweise ist es doch gut angelegtes Geld, auf der anderen Seite unterstützt man damit auch noch die Post.
Jetzt noch eine Frage an das Forum:
wenn es sich doch um eine Postfach-Adresse handelt und das Ganze später im Ausland (Dänemark) landet, wer unterschreibt dann den Empfang des Einschreibens? Ein Postangestellter im Postamt des Postfachs?

Vielen Dank, Jörg


----------



## gueder (14 April 2004)

> wenn es sich doch um eine Postfach-Adresse handelt und das Ganze später im Ausland (Dänemark) landet, wer unterschreibt dann den Empfang des Einschreibens? Ein Postangestellter im Postamt des Postfachs?



Der Empfänger oder Empfangsbevollmächtigte unterschreibt.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*@abofeind*

@ abofeind .Also wird da nix über die telekom abgebucht?? man wird hier total verunsichert, weil jeder was anderes schreibt. Ich habe bei icq nur auf den link geklickt und dann hat sich so ne seite geöffnet (wie in anderen beitrag schon beschrieben) und dann ging mein 0190 warner an. Weil wenn es über die Telekom abgebucht wird ist es nicht so gut. Aber wenn die mir ne Rechnung schicken kanns mir ja egal sein, muss das ja nicht überweisen. Übrigens hat mich heute ein Call Center aus Düsseldorf angerufen und meinten dass ich an einem onlinegewinnspiel teilgenommen habe. da sie mei´nen vater sprechen wollten,weil der anschluss über ihn läuft, wollten sie gegen 19uhr nochmal anrufen(haben sie aber doch nicht, da ich gesagt habe mein vater wird keinerlei fragen beantworten und dann habe ich einfach aufgelegt). Mein letztes onlinegewinnspiel habe ich bei O2 gemacht und das war ein gewinnspiel zur cebit und die ist ja schon lange vorbei.  

Meine wichtigste frage ist eigenlich ob über die telekom abgebucht wird oder ob ich ne sepereate rechnung bekomme. Weil mit der nummer war ich nur 6 sekunden vernunden aber die 49€ einwahlgebühr sind ganz schön fett.

Hoffe das mir einer helfen kann!


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Re: @abofeind*



			
				Max10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meine wichtigste frage ist eigenlich ob über die telekom abgebucht wird oder ob ich ne sepereate rechnung bekomme. Weil mit der nummer war ich nur 6 sekunden vernunden aber die 49€ einwahlgebühr sind ganz schön fett.



Hallo Max,
über die Telekom werden nur die ganz normalen Gebühren abgerechnet. Über die 49€ bekommst du eine seperate Rechnung. Hierbei handelt es sich auch nicht um eine Einwahlgebühr, sondern um ein Monatsabo zur Nutzung irgendwelcher Erotik-Seiten, weil du angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast. Geh mit dieser Rechnung zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige wegen Betrugs. Zahl auf keinen Fall, sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen, lege innerhalb von 2 Wochen Widerspruch ein. Die Sache wird sich dann von selbst erledigen.

Übrigens werde ich mit der Firma keinen Kontakt aufnehmen!! Schade um das Porto.

Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass der Warner die Einwahl nicht komplett geblockt hat.

Der Anruf wegen dem Gewinnspiel wird mit dieser Einwahl wohl nichts zu tun haben, da laufen schon seit einiger Zeit Telefonverkäufe - Zeitungen, Gewinnspiele etc. Sind ebenfalls ziemlich dubiose Dinge! Die Telefonnummern werden aus dem Telefonbuch geholt. Auch hierbei sollte man die Finger lassen. Wenn du einmal nicht bezahlst, kommen die gleich mit einer Inkassofirma, die es an Gebühren in sich hat!

Gruß
Marion


----------



## johinos (15 April 2004)

Zu den Kosten:

Einwahlen unter 0045... tauchen auf der Telefonrechnung ganz normal wie ein Auslandsgespräch auf,
Einwahlen unter 0180-5... werden lt. Liste der RegTP wie folgt abgerechnet, und zwar ebenfalls über die Telefonrechnung: 

_0,0533 Euro  (netto) 	pro angefangener Zeiteinheit von 15 Sekunden*
* oder äquivalenter Tarif mit kürzerem Zeittakt (z.B. sekundengenaue Abrechnung)_

Für diese Kosten gelten die Hinweise im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zum Thema Dialereinwahlen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Unabhängig davon kommt dann die Rechnung aus Hamburg mit unwichtiger Postfachadresse.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*HFM GnbH*

Hi Leute,
haben ne Rechnung von der HFM bekommen über Dienste eine HOT-Chat per SMS.

Das Handy gehört meinem Schwiegervater uns dessen Sohn nutzt es. Er hat aber leichtsinniger Weise die erste Rechnung wo er erhalten hat bezahlt.

Nun der Joke an der Sache, die SMS kam von der D-SMS in Hamburg selbe Adresse wie HFM GmbH oder Persolvo-Inkasso.

Wissen die inzwischen nicht mal mehr wer die Rechnung schreiben muss?

Ist schon traurig wenn mann besch*** will und dann net mal weiß auf welche Firma die Rechnung läuft.

Werden frecher Weise diese Rechnung net zahlen und warten bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, wenn es die überhaupt so weit kommen lassen, uns kanns egal sein haben ja Rechtsschutz.

Übrigens eine Abtretungserklärung der Forderung von D-SMS an die HFM GmbH habe ich nicht erhalten und wurde auch nicht in der Rechnung erwähnt.



mfg

Akira


----------



## gueder (16 April 2004)

@akira:



> Wissen die inzwischen nicht mal mehr wer die Rechnung schreiben muss?



Wieso ?

HFM ist Abrechnungsdienstleister u. a. auch für andere Firmen.

http://www.hfm-service.de/

klick mal auf rechnung und dann schau dir mal rechts die rückseite an.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

mir is diese kiste mit hfm gestern gerade auch passiert
übele geschichte sach ich nur
ich überleg mir mal auf dem polizei-revier anzurufen
meint ihr wirklich das das der beste weg is?
bis denne! :lol:


----------



## sascha (16 April 2004)

Auch hier der Hinweis auf: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## galdikas (16 April 2004)

*Re: HFM GnbH*

Hallo Akira,



			
				Akira schrieb:
			
		

> eine Abtretungserklärung der Forderung von D-SMS an die HFM GmbH habe ich nicht erhalten



Es würde der HFM GmbH vermutlich auch nichts nützen, sich die vermeintlichen Forderungen abtreten zu lassen; denn anscheinend fehlt ihr die (behördlich erforderliche) Inkassoerlaubnis:

HRB 84025: * HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH *
Dammtorstr. 12,  20354 Hamburg
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung.  Gegenstand: Verwaltung, Recherche und Überwachung von Forderungen im Auftrage Dritter. Ausdrücklich ausgenommen hiervon ist eine Inkassotätigkeit.
(  http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=357852 )

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2004)

*Re: HFM GnbH*



			
				Akira schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> haben ne Rechnung von der HFM bekommen über Dienste eine HOT-Chat per SMS.



Hast Du schon im Forenteil "Festnetz & SMS" geblättert???

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=30


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*HFM GmbH*

Hallo Leute 
ich habe auch eine Rechnung von HFM über 49,00 Euro bekommen. 
Ich habe keine Anhnung woher die kommt, ich habe überhaupt nichts in Anspruch genommen. Wie kann ich widerufen, wenn diese Firma Postfachadresse angibt. Wie geht das überhaupt??? Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht. Danke


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

Schreibe an das Postfach per Einschreiben, warum Du nicht zahlen willst und fertig!
Alle weiteren Schreiben der Gegeseite (die natürlich Deinen Brief überhaupt nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen) heftest Du säuberlich ab und wartest auf den _"gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" _- der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach überhapt nicht kommen wird.

PS: die 49 € sind am heutigen Samstag Abend besser in einer Kneipe angelegt.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

*Reducal*

Danke für den Tip. Genau das mach ich. 

49 Euro sind wirklich besser in der Kneipe angelegt. 

Nochmals danke


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Re: Hfm und 01805805714*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...*HFM GmbH in München* gibt es nicht und .... die angegebene Adresse ist eine Postfachadresse, bei der u. U. eine Weiterleitung hinterlegt ist.



Die Vermutung war richtig! Die Postfachsachen werden tatsächlich wieder von München nach Hamburg gesendet. Organisiert hat den Transfer die _DSMS Telekomm GmbH_ in Hamburg.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## galdikas (20 April 2004)

*Re: Hfm und 01805805714*



			
				Postbote schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HRB 86243:
*D SMS Telekommunikation GmbH*,
Werderstr. 69
20149 Hamburg
Gegenstand: der _An- und Verkauf von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen_, insbesondere SMS-Dienstleistungen. 
Geschäftsführer: B.... J., Hamburg.
( Quelle:  http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=393708 )

Veränderung vom 09.09.2003 
HRB 86243:
*D SMS Telekommunikation GmbH*,
Werderstr. 69
20149 Hamburg
Ausgeschieden als Geschäftsführer: 
B... J, Hamburg, (Werderstr 69 = Geschaeftsf. der PERSOLVO INKASSO A/S )
Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: 
XXXXXX Charlottenlund/Dänemark.
(Quelle: http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=451209 )

Der neue Geschaeftsfuehrer XXXXXX der *D SMS GmbH* ist auch Geschaeftsfuehrer des nach eigenen Angaben groessten daenischen Klingelton-Anbieters 

CVR-nr. 26741114  
*MCMOBILES ApS  *
Handelsregistereintrag: Selskabsregistreringer 
Homepage: http://mcmobiles.pro.dir.dk/ (PostBox 4,2930 Klampenborg, Support: 70205209 )

Unter der ehemaligen Firmenadresse der *McMobiles ApS *findet
sich bei der Telefonauskunft die Eintragung einer Firma

Hax, Lysagervej 3, 2920 Charlottenlund

Unter derselben (ehemaligen) Adresse Lysagervej 3 in Charlottenlund der *McMobiles ApS* war auch die inzwischen zwangsaufgeloeste *Rocco Group ApS* eingetragen ( ehemalige Firmenbezeichnung: *I.T.Consult ApS * --> Selskabsregistreringer )  Der ehemalige Leiter der *I.T. Consult ApS*/*Rocco Group ApS* ist seit dem 4.3.2004 neuer Geschaeftsfuehrer der 

HRB 84025:
*HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH*,
Mönckebergstr. 19
20095 Hamburg
Ausgeschieden als Geschäftsführer: 
DDDDD 
JJJJJJJ
Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: 
MMMMMMMMM, Gentofte/Dänemark. 
( Quelle: http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=451209 )

Die beiden Daenen XXXXXXXX und MMMMMMMM als jeweilige Geschaeftsfuehrer der *D SMS GmbH *bzw. der *HFM GmbH *waren beide an der (inzwischen aufgeloesten) daenischen *IBC International A/S* beteiligt ( --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33980#33980 ), ebenso wie an der spanischen *IBC-SISTEMAS DE AUDIOTEX SL *, Sevilla.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*HfM, bzw. die Betrügereien ware gestern bei Planetopia*

Hallo Zusammen,
nochmal Danke für die Tips. Habe gestern in Planetopia auf SAT1 etwas gesehen. HFM spielte die "Hauptrolle".

WARNUNG !
Habe heute eine Mail von [email protected] bekommen.
Nicht öffnen, auch wenn es so nach Verbraucherverband aussieht die speziell etwas zu dem Programm d haben.
Es ist ein Virus.

Aber Ihr habt bestimmt alle auch einen Virenscanner 

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## galdikas (20 April 2004)

*Re: HFM Gerichtsstand ?*



			
				GASTon schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen die [*HFM Hamburger Forderungs Manegement GmbH*] überhaupt ne rechnung schreiben???
> 
> guckstu hier : http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=357852
> 
> ...



Die HFM GmbH soll zweifelhafte Forderungen der (rechtzeitig?) in Konkurs gegangenen norwegischen IBC gekauft und an eine *Christiania Inkasso AS* in Oslo zum Inkasso gegeben haben, die noch nach der IBC-Aufloesung eingetrieben wurden:

"30. juli 2003 

_Et av inkassobyråene som driver inn penger med opprinnelse hos IBC, er *Christiania Inkasso AS *i Oslo.

- Det er vår oppdragsgiver, *Hamburger Forderung Management Gmbh*, som har kjøpt disse fordringene, og formidlet dem videre til oss, sier Per Johansen, daglig leder i Christiania Inkasso."_
(Quelle: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/nett/article594280.ece )

Das norwegische Inkassobuero ist offenbar kuerzlich in die Kritik geraten:

*FAGLIG LEDELSE I CHRISTIANIA INKASSO AS/SENTRUM INKASSO AS - STERKT KRITIKKVERDIGE FORHOLD*

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

*Hab´s von HastalaVista*

ich habe gestern auch gemerkt, daß mir ein kleines Herzchen von der Taskleiste entgegenflimmert. Ich konnte allerdings feststellen, daß gewählt wird auf der ISDN-leitung und habe dann den Stöpsel gezogen. 

Cool, daß hier so viele Postings wegen diesem Dialer gemacht wurden, ich habe ihn wahrscheinlich von einem link von astaLaVista.com bekommen. Obwohl ich bei solchen Fragen immer nein sage, installierte sich dieses "Herzchen" wie bereits schon öfter erwähnt. Eine Schnepfe versuchte dann heute mich nach meiner Privatadresse zu fragen, ich hätte Mehrwertdienste in Anspruch genommen, kam in dem Forum auch schon öfter vor. Nachdem sie nichts bekommen hat, wollte sie meinen Fall der Mahnabteilung weitergeben. Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob ich überhaupt etwas bekomme und wenn ja, hat irgendjemand noch mal was gehört von den ......, nachdem der VBZ Brief abgeschickt wurde? 

?Rufus

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
tf /moderator _


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

*Re: Hab´s von HastalaVista*



			
				RUFUS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob ich überhaupt etwas bekomme und wenn ja, hat irgendjemand noch mal was gehört von den ......, nachdem der VBZ Brief abgeschickt wurde?


Bei Dir müssen sich die Mitarbeiter der _D SMS GmbH _erstmal bemühen, die Adresse zu erforschen. Falls das tatsächlich gelingen sollte, bekommst Du die Rechung und dann evtl. noch zwei Mahnungen. Es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass trotz Widerspruch fröhlich weiter gemahnt wurde, so als wollte man den "Kunden" nicht ernst nehmen. Aber von einem Mahnbescheid hat bislang noch niemand was gehört.

@all
die Münchener Postfachadresse steht nur noch die nächsten Tage auf den Briefen. Neue Briefköpfe, nun wieder mit Hamburger Anschrift, sind bereits gedruckt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

*Jetzt gehts den an den Kragen!*

Ich habe Strafanzeige erstellt gegen HFM. Bei mir wurde d.exe installiert. Das Programm hat über 01805...  sich eigenmächtig eingewählt und gleich ein Monatsabo über 49.00 Euro freigeschaltet. Ich habe bei denen angerufen. Nur rotzfreche Typen. Mafiamethoden. Niedriges Bildungsniveau, da deren Argumentation logisch betrachtet vollkommener Dünnschiss war. Kripo und Regulierungsbehörde machen denen jetzt Feuer unterm Arsch. 

Der Hinkelmann


----------



## sascha (22 April 2004)

> Kripo und Regulierungsbehörde machen denen jetzt Feuer unterm Arsch.



Dänen zeigen wirs. Schön wäre es. Tatsächlich wird leider wieder nichts passieren. Die Reg TP verbietet denen demnächst mir großem Tamtam und Pressemitteilung das Inkasso und die Rechnungslegung über die betroffenen Nummern. Die Kripos stellen die entsprechenden Verfahren dann wenig später mit Zustimmung der StAen ein. Dann vergehen ein paar Wochen, anschließend machen die werten Herrschaften 'ne neue Firma auf und zocken wieder ein paar tausend Leute ab. Tja, meine Kristallkugel funktioniert wieder. Und sie sagt, dass uns die Arbeit nicht ausgehen wird...


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*Nicht so leicht das Handtuch werfen!*

Ich habe mich mit 2 Fernsehsendern und der Kripo persönlich auseinandergesetzt. Die Beweise werden immer handfester. Ein in Europa tätiges Firmenkonglomerat versucht alle juristischen Schwachstellen auszunutzen. Die Leute, die dort arbeiten, stuft die Kripo selbst als sehr dilettantisch ein, da die Schritte zwar einfach und effektiv sind, aber immer nach der gleichen Masche ablaufen. Ein gewisser E. M., den es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt, macht in Spanien, Dänemark und Deutschland Firmen auf. Die eine Firma von ihm bietet "Leistungen" an, die nächste fordert dann ein und die übernächste gibt sich als Inkassobüro aus. Da sich wahrscheinlich Europol der Sache bald annehmen wird - die Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln noch - zieht sich das Ganze hin. In der Tat: Die Regulierungsbehörde ist ein sehr schwaches, mit sehr wenig Macht ausgestattetes Organ. Aber die Schlinge um Mister XY zieht sich immer enger. Ewig wird sich dieser Mann nicht halten. Sobald das Problem eine gewisse starke Öffentlichkeit erhalten hat - Sat 1 hat sich dem ja schon angenommen - werden auch die personalmäßig unterbesetzten Internetverfolgungsbehörden sich dem intensiver annehmen. Alles braucht seine Zeit.

-------------------------------------------------------
An alle Nutzer dieses Forums ultimativ: Die von HFM eingeforderten Gebühren sind vollkommen unzulässig und müssen von Niemandem beglichen werden. Das Versenden eines angepassten Musterwiderufschreibens, das unter www.dialerschutz.de angefordert werden kann, per EINSCHREIBEN MIT RÜCKSCHEIN muss aber erfolgen. Da kommt man nicht drum herum. Weitere Mahnungen durch HFM können getrost abgeheftet werden. Einen MAHNBESCHEID hat es meines Wissens noch nie gegeben und HFM würde so etwas - das Einfordern der Zahlungen vor Gericht - nie tun; DENN wer einmal vor einem Gericht seinen Sachverhalt darstellt, sieht sich einer Gegendarstellung des selbigen ausgesetzt. Ein Gericht kann dann denjenigen auch nur bei Vermutung einer kriminellen Handlung an Ort und Stelle festnehmen lassen. Die Indizien für ein rechtswidriges Handeln seitens HFM sind schon jetzt so erdrückend, dass schon mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften verschiedener Regionen dem auf den Grund gehen. 

HFM IST DER LÖWE, DER SEINE KRALLEN SPITZT; ABER IN EINE LÖWENGRUBE MÖCHTE AUCH ER NICHT FALLEN.

Deswegen: Nicht unterkriegen lassen! Da kann ja jeder daherkommen!
Angenommen ich kann 25.001 Euro vorweisen. Dann darf ich unter Beachtung anderer hier zu vernachlässigender Bedingungen einfach eine Gmbh gründen. Die versehe ich dann mit einem hübschen Titel und gutem Erscheinungsbild mit Verweis auf Eintragungen in Registern verschiedenster Art um den Eindruck von Seriösität zu vermitteln. Als nächstes verwende ich unerlaubte Dialer, die entweder selbst hergestellt oder bei Hackdiensten im Internet anforderbar, sich nach Einnistung auf fremden Rechnern EIGENMÄCHTIG über eine NICHT registrierte Nummer  bei meinem Server einwählen und plump ein Monatsabonnement freischalten, das bezüglich der Kostenhöhe bewusst moderat gewählt, dann den Eindruck erweckt "ein irgendwie nicht zu hoch gegriffenes Angebot" zu sein. Die Psychologie dahinter ist, das ein gut gewählter Preis den Leuten vermittelt, hier gehe es noch irgendwie mit rechten Dingen zu und falls man wirklich die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat, so wären ja 49 Euro gerade noch zu verkraften. Und warum soll man wegen 49 Euro gleich einen Anwalt einschalten?... zur Polizei gehen?.... Einschreiben abschicken? Alles viel zu viel aufwendig werden dann viele denken. Wenn auch nur 1 % aller vermutlich 100000 Rechnungsempfänger so denken, so würde man immer noch 49000 Euro an Gewinn für seine GmbH verbuchen können. Und das lohnt doch! (aus Sicht von Herrn Mr. XY Mortensen). 

IRGENDWANN STEHT DER VOR DEM KADI UND DANN GIBT ES KEIN ZURÜCK MEHR. 

Der Hinkelmann

*[Virenscanner: Namen abgekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*Ich seh´s mal so....*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort auf meine Frage. 

Um den Ermittlungsbehörden die Größe des Betrugs mal klarzumachen sollte man folgende Rechnung durchspielen:

a. direkter Schaden
1000000 Adressen von Opfern=100000 Dialer verseuchte Computer
1% zahlt = 49000 €
b. implizierter Schaden
Ich setze den zeitlichen Aufwand um den Rechner wieder herzustellen auf ungefähr 45 Minuten an . (nicht jeder ist ein Profi, andere brauchen professionelle Hilfe oder karren die Kiste zum nächsten Händler)
45 min*100000=75 000 Stunden
Jede Arbeitsstunde mit dem Durchschnittsverdienst (26700 € p.A.)multipliziert ergibt das einen Schaden von 1.137.784 €, das sind 2,27 mio DM. (bei 100k verseuchten Rechnern)

Egal ob man die Kiste zum daddeln oder zum Arbeiten benutzt, der Schaden entsteht dabei immer. Die Relation des direkten zum implizierten Schaden ist 1:23.

Und genau hier sollte das öffentliche Interesse an dieser Art der Kriminalität geweckt werden. Es kann nicht angehen, daß Einbruch, Störung der Privatsphäre und Vandalismus als Straftaten sofort geahndet werden, es allerdings im Computerbereich noch immer als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen wird und die zuständigen Stellen deswegen unterbesetzt sind. 

Wenn Softwarepiraterie zu internationalen Polizeigroßeinsätzen führen kann, dann frage ich mich was die Behörden bei dieser Art Kriminalität zurückhält, Massnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*hfm rechnung Rechnung nr.35213 von23.04.04*

Hallo @all,

ich werde demnächst zur Polizei und eine Anzeige wegen Betrugsverdachts erstatten. Na ja, jedenfalls wird das Ganze erst einmal nach München weiter geleitet, weil von dort die Absenderadresse ist.

Laut meiner Rechnung betrifft es die MDI S.L. mit einer 0045er-Nummer. Ich meine, dass das eine dänische Vorwahl ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
der 
Ich werde es jedenfalls bei der Anzeige belassen, jeder Cent, den ich noch zusätzlich für Porto ausgebe, erscheint mir rausgeschmissen. Sollte widererwarten ein Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich entsprechend reagieren und Widerspruch einlegen. Ich denke mal, dass spätestens dann Ruhe ist.

Julia

_ E-Mailadresse aus dem  Usernamen entfernt. siehe NUB * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2004)

*Re: hfm rechnung Rechnung nr.35213 von23.04.04*



			
				curguzicova******** schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil von dort die Absenderadresse ist.
> 
> Ich werde es jedenfalls bei der Anzeige belassen, jeder Cent, den ich noch zusätzlich für Porto ausgebe, erscheint mir rausgeschmissen.



Und genau das ist falsch! Die Rechnung bekommst Du aus Hamburg und initiert wird das ganze in Dänemark (siehe z. B. die dänische Einwahl!) Gucke mal auf den Poststempel, von welchem Postzentrum aus der Brief kam.
Es gibt offensichtlich bereits sehr viele Anzeigen. Wenn Du nicht bereit bist, den Widerspruch zu schreiben, dann kannste Dir den Weg zu den Behörden auch gleich sparen - es ist fraglich, ob die es Dir richten können, jedenfalls ist es nicht deren Aufgabe.
Die strafrechtliche Verfolgung läuft prinzipiell parallel zu der zivilen Forderungssache.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*1. Mahnung und weiter Frage*

Hallo!
Die erste Mahnung ist bei mir vorgestern angekommen.
Der Rückschein vom Einschreiben auch.
Aber noch eine Frage:
Die Telekom wird, da ich eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben habe, auch die Beträge für die 01805 Verbindung einziehen. Habe ich damit auch schon den Vertrag mit der HFM geschlossen oder bezieht sich die Aussage Bezahlt=Vertrag nur auf die 49 EURO?
Oder kann ich mir den Aufwand sparen Einzug sperren, Rest bar bezahlen, Brief an Telekom, ggfs. später Einzug geben?
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2004)

*Re: 1. Mahnung und weiter Frage*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Mahnung ist bei mir vorgestern angekommen.
> Der Rückschein vom Einschreiben auch.


Von wo wurde denn der Rückschein abgestempelt und wer hat den unterschrieben? Falls Du einen Namen hast, bitte per PN!


			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom wird, da ich eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben habe, auch die Beträge für die 01805 Verbindung einziehen. Habe ich damit auch schon den Vertrag mit der HFM geschlossen oder bezieht sich die Aussage Bezahlt=Vertrag nur auf die 49 EURO?
> Oder kann ich mir den Aufwand sparen Einzug sperren, Rest bar bezahlen, Brief an Telekom, ggfs. später Einzug geben?
> Gruß, Lutz


Die Überlegung ist mEn nicht unklug. Da die 0185er Nummer eine Mehrwertnummer ist, kann man deren Kostenerhebung widersprechen. Beispielhaft hatte ich zu einem ähnlichen Thema einen anderen Thread eröffnet: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=51199#51199


----------



## Flow644 (26 April 2004)

*Re: Musterbrief*

Ich habe eine Rechnung der Firma HFM erhalten. Nun möchte ichn meinen Widerruf per einschreiben mit Rückschein abschicken. Aber wohin? Ich habe nur eine Postfachadresse und das geht doch gar nicht per Einschreiben, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen wohin ich den Widerruf schicken soll?
Danke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2004)

Wenn Du an ein Fax kommst, dass im Sendebericht das Original enthält, genügt das eigentlich auch. Ansonsten würde ich den Widerspruch, doppelt genäht, sowohl als Fax (Sendebericht aufheben) als auch als normalen Brief versenden. Bei eventuellen Streitigkeiten ist es normalerweise recht unglaubwürdig, dass beides nicht angekommen ist.


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2004)

Zumindest letzten Freitag hatte das Fax der HFM keine Nachrichten entgegen genommen - trotz Freizeichen. Der Briefverkehr scheint mir immer noch der sicherste zu sein (per Einschreiben reicht!) und die Post kommt direkt in Hamburg an, wenn auch (gelegentlich) über Umwege.


----------



## Flow644 (26 April 2004)

*Re: Musterbrief*

Fax ist bei denen ständig besetzt. Kann ich nun ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an ein Postfach schicken. Wenn nicht wäre ich sehr über eine adresse der firma hfm erfreut!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*Einschreiben*

Wenn ich die offizielle Seite der Post zum Thema Einschreiben

http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=6396&tpl=html3

richtig verstehe, dann müsste es gehen.

Zitat des relevanten Absatzes:

 Wie verläuft der Prozess des Einschreiben?  
 Nach der Einlieferung der Sendung wird das Einschreiben durch die Zusteller der Deutschen Post an den Empfänger, seinen Bevollmächtigten oder einen anderen Empfangsberechtigten ausgehändigt.

Bei der Zusatzleistung Eigenhändig erfolgt die Auslieferung nur an den Empfänger persönlich oder einen zum Empfang besonders Bevollmächtigten.

Ist die Zustellung nicht möglich, wird der Empfänger benachrichtigt; er kann die Sendung dann in der benannten Postfiliale abholen. Alternativ ist auch die Auslieferung über ein Postfach möglich, in diesem Fall wird die Benachrichtigung in das Postfach eingelegt.



Kann ein Einschreiben auch an eine Postfachadresse gesandt werden?  
 Ja, in diesem Fall wird ein Auslieferungsbeleg ins Postfach eingelegt. Mit diesem Beleg kann das Einschreiben dann vom Empfänger oder einer beauftragten Person am Ausgabeschalter abgeholt werden.



 Kann man ein Einschreiben Rückschein auch an eine Postfachadresse senden?  
 Ja, in diesem Fall wird ein Auslieferungsbeleg ins Postfach eingelegt.

Mit diesem Beleg kann das Einschreiben Rückschein dann vom Empfänger oder einer beauftragten Person am Ausgabeschalter abgeholt werden


  Kann ein Einschreiben Eigenhändig auch an eine Postfachadresse gesandt werden?  
 Ja, in diesem Fall wird ein Auslieferungsbeleg ins Postfach eingelegt.

Mit diesem Beleg kann das Einschreiben Eigenhändig dann vom Empfänger am Ausgabeschalter abgeholt werden. Der Empfänger kann allerdings schriftlich einen Dritten ausdrücklich zur Entgegennahme eigenhändiger Sendungen bevollmächtigen.


----------



## Flow644 (26 April 2004)

Vielen Dank, werde es gleich mal losschicken.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*auch andere Rufnummer*

Hallo,

der Dialer wählt sich auch über 0180/ 580 57 16 ein! Auch mit dem Herz-Icon und der Desktop-Verknüpfung. Ist mir gestern passiert.

Bin mal auf die Rechnung gespannt.

Hoffentlich wird die Firma bald hochgenommen!

Bis dann
Eddy


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Hi ich habe auch den Herz Dialer heute gezogen.Habe aber mein DFÜ netzwerk Schreibgeschützt.Es hat sich zwar versuche einzuwählen wie hir geshen:

28.04.04 11:01:32  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich ab
28.04.04 11:01:45  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich an
28.04.04 11:01:45  Verbindung soll aufgebaut werden
28.04.04 11:01:46  Verbindung wird aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:01:47  Verbindung ist aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:04:04  Verbindung trennen
28.04.04 11:04:04  Verbindung wird abgebaut
28.04.04 11:04:05  Verbindung ist abgebaut  (#3400)
  Rufnummer:            0191011
  Gebühren:             
  Datenpakete (RX/TX):   527 / 565
  Verbindungsdauer:     00:02:16

28.04.04 11:04:05  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich ab
28.04.04 11:04:05  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich an
28.04.04 11:04:06  Verbindung soll aufgebaut werden
28.04.04 11:04:06  Verbindung wird aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:04:11  Verbindung ist abgebaut  (#3495)
  Rufnummer:            01805805714  :bigcry: 
  Gebühren:             
  Datenpakete (RX/TX):   527 / 565
  Verbindungsdauer:     00:02:16

28.04.04 11:04:11  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich ab
------------------------------------------------------------
28.04.04 11:08:32  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich an
28.04.04 11:08:32  Verbindung soll aufgebaut werden
28.04.04 11:08:33  Verbindung wird aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:08:34  Verbindung ist aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:08:54  Verbindung trennen
28.04.04 11:08:55  Verbindung wird abgebaut
28.04.04 11:08:55  Verbindung ist abgebaut  (#3400)
  Rufnummer:            0191011
  Gebühren:             
  Datenpakete (RX/TX):   5 / 17
  Verbindungsdauer:     00:00:20

28.04.04 11:08:55  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich ab
28.04.04 11:09:32  CAPI-Applikation meldet sich an
28.04.04 11:09:32  Verbindung soll aufgebaut werden
28.04.04 11:09:33  Verbindung wird aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:09:34  Verbindung ist aufgebaut
28.04.04 11:09:40  Verbindung trennen
28.04.04 11:09:40  Verbindung wird abgebaut
28.04.04 11:09:41  Verbindung ist abgebaut  (#3400)
  Rufnummer:            0191011
  Gebühren:             
  Datenpakete (RX/TX):   5 / 11
  Verbindungsdauer:     00:00:06

Konnte aber keine Verbingung einrichten oder anwählen.
Ist das richtig oder muß ich mit trotzem auf eine Rechung einstllen.
Ich habe den D.exe gleich gelöscht und sonst habe ich nichts gefunden.
Muß man sonst noch etwas löschen weil sonst funkt alles habe noch
mal ein Neues DFÜ netzwerk angelegt und gleich wieder das DFÜ Netzwerk Schreibgeschützt.Wie lnage dauert das bis man die Rechung bekommt

Mfg
Christoph Fuchs


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*Dialer*

Hi Leute!
Hab heute auch das problem gehabt ... bei mir hat er sich sogar 2 x eingewählt (glaube ich)
krieg ich dann auch 2 rechnungen ? (die ich nicht bezahlen werde ...)
bin 17 und wohn noch bei meiner mutter ... na das wird schön wenn ich ihr das erkläre ^^


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

@ Daxten, wenn Deine Mutter im Telefonbuch verzeichnet ist, bekommt sie die Rechnung - lege Dir schon mal eine schlüssige Ausrede parat.
Wie bist Du eigentlich zu dem Problem gekommen? Bist Du z. B. Freenet Nutzer/in?


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

*Rechnung von der Firma HFM*

Hallo,
ich heiße Georg und ich freue mich sehr, das ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin. Ich selbst habe auch eine Rechnung von FHM bekommen. Dank Euer aller Informationen, bin ich mir jetzt sicher, das ich nicht verrückt bin. Wie sicherlich alle hier, habe auch ich nicht vorgehabt, eine solche Seite zu besuchen. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe diese Rechnung bekommen, habe sofort einen Widerruf geschrieben und an die Firma FHM geschickt per Einschreiben und Rückschein. In meinem Widerruf habe ich mich auf das BGB § 312c (betrifft Hinweis auf die AGB vor Vertragsabschluß) und BGB §312d (Bestimmungen von Fernabsatzverträgen) berufen. Habe widererwartend trotzdem eine Mahnung mit erhöhtem Betrag bekommen. Ich besuche derzeit die Fachhochschule für Elektrotechnik und habe daher die Vorlesung Recht als Fach. Habe also meinen Prof. Dr. G.[] gefragt, was man in diesem Sachverhalt machen kann und sollte. Hier seine Antwort: Erst mal war es sehr gut, einen Wiederruf zu schreiben, auf die Rechnung. Sollte das einer von Euch nicht gemacht haben, kein Grund zur Panik. Die Mahnung kommt sowieso. Im folgendem gilt es abzuwarten, ob ein gerichtlicher Bescheid kommt. Sollte das der Fall sein, AUF JEDEN FALL den beiliegenden Einspruch ausfüllen und zurück schicken. Im Regelfall sagt er, ist der Fall damit erledigt und es passiert nichts. Erhebt man aber keinen Einspruch, kann der Kläger sollte es zur Verhandlung kommen recht erhalten und somit fallen zudem auch noch Prozesskosten an.
Also, erst mal Einspruch gegen die Rechnung schreiben, per einschreiben und Rückschein. ( Sollte es Euch schon Wert sein).
Dann abwarten, auf einen evtl. Gerichtsbescheid und Einspruch ausfüllen und zurück schicken.
Meinen Recherchen zufolge (Uhrzeit und Datum in den Temporary Internet Files im Vegleich zur Rechnung) müsste es sich um die Internet Seite
h**p://download.buxomatic.com/a.../?id=....    Handeln (Wie auch immer man zu einer so kompizierten Internet Adresse gelangt ist mir bis heue schleierhaft) . Es ist jedoch nicht ratsam, diese Seite nochmals aufzurufen, da hier sofort wieder der Zugang herunter geladen wird.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meiner Ausführung hilfreiche Anregungen zum Vorgang geben. Habe bemerkt, wie hilflos man sein kann, wenn man ganz alleine da steht, deshalb hielt ich es für meine Pflicht, meine Informationen den Euren anzuhängen. Wünsche allen mitgeschädigten weiterhin viel Erfolg und einen guten Ausgang.
Georg

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass zum Thema buxomatic & co (dialacom, artdialer) alle Infos bekannt sind und auch dort angelangt sind, wo man was damit anfangen kann 

Auf zu neuen Taten GROSSARTIGER DIALER!



			
				UK-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> viel Geld für deutschen Traffic bei great******.com




Das Problem all dieser "großartigen Dialer", die "netzübergreifendes Kassieren" ermöglichen sollen, ist, dass sie in D nicht [edit: alle ganz] legal sind. Oder ist das vielleicht doch kein Problem? Im Mai 2003 war ein wie im Bild beschriebenes Verhalten jedenfalls offenbar nicht geschäftsschädigend. Der "Vertragsabschluss" durch Bestätigung eines Active-X-Zertifikats? Na, ich weiß nicht recht...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

*@ reducal*

@ reducal: du hattest in einem oberen beitrag geschrieben ob der eine nutzer freenet nutzer ist. warum fragst du das, ich habe auch freenet. meinst du es liegt am anbieter.

Und noch eine Frage: welchen 0190/0900 warner könnt ihr mir empfehlen. der warner soll auf jeden fall keine fremde nummer zulassen. mein jetziger warner lässte sie nämlich verbinden und trennt erst nach 30 sekunden. wäre nett wenn ihr mir einen warner empfehlt welcher die verbindung garnicht erst zulässt und gleich blockt.


----------



## dotshead (1 Mai 2004)

Dialer-Control  ist nicht schlecht. Obwohl eine Hardware-Lösung, wie der Conrad  Dialer-Blocker, mit Sicherheit besser ist.


----------



## sascha (1 Mai 2004)

Ich nutze DC auch. Schade nur, dass das Tool schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde...


----------



## dotshead (1 Mai 2004)

Coolspot hat wohl anderes zu tun.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2004)

*Re: @ reducal*



			
				MAX10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ reducal: du hattest in einem oberen beitrag geschrieben ob der eine nutzer freenet nutzer ist. warum fragst du das, ich habe auch freenet. meinst du es liegt am anbieter.



Manches liegt am Anbieter und manches liegt nahe, wenn man schaut, wer *diesem* Anbieter nahe steht 

gib hier bei der Suche doch mal "freenet" ein...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*nochmal telefonkosten*

Hi zusammen

Meine Freundin hat sich auch diesen dialer eingefangen. nun ist sie sich nicht sicher (wegen Flatrate) wie lange sie mit dieser nr. im netz war. Werden die kosten für die verbindung auf der telekomabrechnung erscheinen (also 01805 kosten)? Wenn ja was kann man dagegen machen? Kann man diese Kosten wieder zurückfordern?

Wie es scheint ist es ja mit der 49 € Rechnung nicht so schwer zu händeln.  Ihre Nr. steht auch nicht im Telefonbuch, also wird sie in den nächsten Tagen wohl einen Anruf bekommen und den Leuten wohl nicht Ihre Adresse mitteilen. 

Danke an alle


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*01805805714 - Rechnung der Telekom*

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich nun mit neuen Erkenntnissen. Anscheinend bin ich hier der Einzige (für mich sehr erfreulich), der sich zwar Anfang April den bekannten Dialer einfing aber bis heute nichts von dieser ominösen Firma gehört hat. Auf meiner kürzlich erhaltenen Telekomrechnung waren dann aber die Kosten für eine 01805-Verbindung abgedruckt. Brutto 0,12 €. Bei der Telekom teilte man mir folgendes mit: Man geht davon aus, dass ich keine Rechnung bekam, weil ich dort alle 0190, 0192, 0193 und 0900! Nummern vor längerer Zeit sperren ließ. Dies würden die ominösen Firmen durch irgendeinen Trick abchecken können und somit ersparen diese sich das Versenden einer Rechnung. Denn über eine 01805 Nummer sich in eine 0900-Nummer einzuwählen ist somit theoretisch nicht möglich, geschieht aber mit genau diesem Trick trotzdem. Mein Tipp an alle hier: Lasst auch Ihr diese Nummern bei der Telekom sperren!! Das kostet Euch einmalig ca. 7€ oder gar weniger und Ihr seit auf der sicheren Seite. Als Beweis bekommt Ihr von der Telekom kurz nach der telefonischen Sperrung ein Schriftstück über die Sperrung.

Ich drücke weiterhin allen Betroffenen die Daumen und gehe davon aus, dass der erste Schreck nach der entdeckten Verbindung der Grösste an der ganzen Sache ist. 

Lieben Gruß
Silence


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2004)

> Man geht davon aus, dass ich keine Rechnung bekam, weil ich dort alle 0190, 0192, 0193 und 0900! Nummern vor längerer Zeit sperren ließ. Dies würden die ominösen Firmen durch irgendeinen Trick abchecken können und somit ersparen diese sich das Versenden einer Rechnung. Denn über eine 01805 Nummer sich in eine 0900-Nummer einzuwählen ist somit theoretisch nicht möglich, geschieht aber mit genau diesem Trick trotzdem.



Ist völliger Quatsch, was Dir da die Hotline erzählt hat. Das System läuft etwas anders: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

Zitat: 
Man geht davon aus, dass ich keine Rechnung bekam, weil ich dort alle 0190, 0192, 0193 und 0900! Nummern vor längerer Zeit sperren ließ. Dies würden die ominösen Firmen durch irgendeinen Trick abchecken können und somit ersparen diese sich das Versenden einer Rechnung. Denn über eine 01805 Nummer sich in eine 0900-Nummer einzuwählen ist somit theoretisch nicht möglich, geschieht aber mit genau diesem Trick trotzdem.  


Wir haben trotz 0190 etc Sperre eine Rechnung bekommen!


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Mal ne Frage , liest du eigentlich wenigstens das vorhergehende Posting?
da steht alles drin


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2004)

Vorsicht tf, nicht ausfallend werden:

Sascha: Erstellt: Mo, 03.05.2004, 23:30 
Marion: Erstellt: Mo, 03.05.2004, 23:57

Sie hatte also für die Kenntnisnahme und das Tippen des Satzes "_Wir haben trotz 0190 etc Sperre eine Rechnung bekommen!_" gerade einmal 27 Minuten Zeit - du musst nicht von deiner Tippgeschwindigkeit auf alle anderen schließen!

tf's Posting ist bitte vor diesem Hintergrund zu lesen - manchmal gehen mit ihm die Pferde durch.

... mit anderen hier aber auch, gell? ...


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hatte also für die Kenntnisnahme und das Tippen des Satzes "_Wir haben trotz 0190 etc Sperre eine Rechnung bekommen!_" gerade einmal 27 Minuten Zeit - du musst nicht von deiner Tippgeschwindigkeit auf alle anderen schließen!



Das Lesen eines  Postings eine Station davor dauert mehr als 20 Minuten?  Das verschließt sich mir gerade... 
Das Tippen dauert selbst beim Adlersuchsystem (anders tippe ich auch nicht, kreisen:  zuschlagen) 
etwa 5 Minuten


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2004)

Wirklich interessant: tf, du hast jetzt annähernd genau so lange gebraucht, aber mehr Text verfasst, der sich auch auf meinen Text bezog.
Marion, erklär dich!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich interessant: tf, du hast jetzt annähernd genau so lange gebraucht, aber mehr Text verfasst, der sich auch auf meinen Text bezog.
> Marion, erklär dich!



1. Ich brauche keine 20 Minuten fürs Tippen (bin in der Lage, schneller zu tippen - hab meine Tasten bunt gemacht - damit ich sie schneller finde) Aber Dank an KatzenHai für die Unterstützung.

2. Ich habe das vorhergehende Posting gelesen und wollte nur noch einmal unterstreichen, dass die 0190er-Sperre nichts mit Rechnung oder nicht zu tun hat! (Dank an TF für den Hinweis auf das vorherige Posting!)

3. Reicht es eigentlich nicht, dass man sich mit der HFM und Konsorten rumstreitet? Müssen hier auch noch Streitgespräche stattfinden? - Ist aber auch interessant - vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal irgendwann und können uns dann gegenseitig hauen!

4. Habe übrigens inzwischen die 1. Mahnung bekommen. HFM ist aber zu Gute zu halten, dass sie "nur" 5 € Mahngebühren berechnet haben - grins.

Also auf ein Weiteres
Marion


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Marion schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Habe übrigens inzwischen die 1. Mahnung bekommen. HFM ist aber zu Gute
> zu halten, dass sie "nur" 5 € Mahngebühren berechnet haben - grins.


Der direkte Link zur Verbraucherzentrale (weil er so schön ist  ) 

HFMHASATSDIGITAL

tf


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2004)

Marion schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich brauche keine 20 Minuten fürs Tippen (*bin in der Lage, schneller zu tippen - hab meine Tasten bunt gemacht - damit ich sie schneller finde*) Aber Dank an KatzenHai für die Unterstützung.


   :vlol:   

Super gekontert  :lol: bin vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

Habe gerade die Telefonrechnung bekommen. Die Einwahl der 0180er-Nummer hat gerade mal 0,21 € plus Steuer gekostet, ist also nicht so dramatisch.

Gruß
Marion

PS @BenTigger: Hoffentlich hast du dich nicht verletzt!


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2004)

Marion schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade die Telefonrechnung bekommen. Die Einwahl der 0180er-Nummer hat gerade mal 0,21 € plus Steuer gekostet, ist also nicht so dramatisch.



Dann könntest Du jetzt bei der T-Com anrufen (kostenlose Nummer auf der Rechung) und den s. g. "Einwand" gegen die Einzelposition setzen und nachträglich mit Fax an die ebenfalls kostenlose Nummer diesen Einwand mit einem Widerspruch formulieren.
Der Hotlinemitarbeiter wird wahrscheinlich fragen, ob die Nummer absichtlich angewählt wurde. Da die Verbindung ja nun über eine automatische Dialeranwendung zu stande kam, kannst Du das getrost verneinen. Damit würde dann sogar dieser Kleinbetrag ausgebucht werden und die Dänen bekommen nicht mal diesen Anteil vom Mehrwertdienst.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Marion schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich brauche keine 20 Minuten fürs Tippen (bin in der Lage, schneller zu tippen - hab meine Tasten bunt gemacht - damit ich sie schneller finde) Aber Dank an KatzenHai für die Unterstützung.
> 
> 4. Habe übrigens inzwischen die 1. Mahnung bekommen. HFM ist aber zu Gute zu halten, dass sie "nur" 5 € Mahngebühren berechnet haben - grins.


:lol: Touché - gut gekontert. 

Und für die Zukunft den Tipp, nicht alles zu zitieren, wenn nur ein Satz geantwortet werden will (s. Nettikette für E-Mail-Antworten).

Wegen der Mahnkosten:
Alleine deshalb solltest du dem Kleinbetrag widersprechen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

*strafanzeige eines journalisten gegen die firma hmf-service.*

Am 30.04.2004 wurde bei dem Polizeipräsidium Landstuhl Strafanzeige gegen die Firma hfm-service.de gestellt. §263 STGB Betrug mittels rechts-
widriger erl. unbarer Zahlungsmittel.
Für alle, die ebenfalls hereingelegt worden sind, hier ein interessanter
Hinweis:
Polizei Hamburg, Sonderdezernat K-14, zu Händen Herrn ....
Bitte unbedingt Rechnungskopie per Fax schicken.
Kontakt: Tel.: 040 ..../ Fax: 040.....
Tipp: Die Kollegen ermitteln bereits mit der Staatsanwaltschaft.
Für alle, die sich sicher sind: unbedingt nicht antworten und nicht zahlen.
Die Polizei in Hamburg erledigt alles für Sie.
Hoffe, jedem damit geholfen zu haben.
....., Auslandskorrespondent der IN mit Sitz in Tel Aviv.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf /mod _


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2004)

*Re: strafanzeige eines journalisten gegen die firma hmf-serv*



			
				723amc schrieb:
			
		

> Am 30.04.2004 wurde bei dem Polizeipräsidium Landstuhl Strafanzeige gegen die Firma hfm-service.de gestellt. §263 STGB Betrug mittels rechts-
> widriger erl. unbarer Zahlungsmittel.


Vielmehr gilt hier der § 263a StGB, Computerbetrug. Es gibt derzeit deutschlandweit eine unüberschaubare Zahl von Anzeigen, wo eine einzige, irgendwo, kaum was zur Sache tut.


			
				723amc schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Polizei Hamburg, Sonderdezernat K-14, zu Händen Herrn ....
> Bitte unbedingt Rechnungskopie per Fax schicken.
> Kontakt: Tel.: 040 ..../ Fax: 040.....


Werter Poster, aller Aktionismus in Ehren, aber das stimmt nicht. Es gibt kein Sonderdezernat K-14 sondern nur das PK 142, das diese Angelegenheit derzeit "vorübergehend" betreut. Kontakt per Tel und Fax sind gänzlich zu unterlassen!
Jeder Betroffene sollte bei seiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei Anzeige erstatten - von dort aus wird die originär zuständige Stelle mit dem Vorgang bedient.


			
				723amc schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die sich sicher sind: unbedingt nicht antworten und nicht zahlen.
> Die Polizei in Hamburg erledigt alles für Sie.


Falsch, die Polizei Hamburg erledigt überhaupt nichts für Euch! Generell sollte der ersten Rechnung per Einschreiben widersprochen und anschließend nix mehr gemacht werden. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54344#54344


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

*Mitgliedschaft*

Wie werde ich Mitglied auf dieser Webseite..?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=register

ww


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Hallo 723amc gast

Ich bin auch aus der Gegend und bin auch Opfer von HFM geworden. Bist du Polizeibeamter?
Ich habe heute einen Brief erhalten von HFM, wo mir gedroht worden ist, wenn ich nicht binnen 7 tage zahle, dass sie die Sache an ein Anwalts- bzw Inkassobüro abgeben wollen.

Was soll ich jetzt tun? 
Ich habe mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Hamburg telefoniert und die haben gemeint, dass sich die Angelegenheit meistens nach diesem Brief im Sande verläuft?

Ich hoffe, dass es so ist.

gruß

ml


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

also erstmal entschuldige ich mich dafür das ich als gast schreibe und das hier viele rechtschreibfehler drinsind (aber ich hab echt keine lust beim tippen immer auf GROß- und kleinschreibung zu achten).

also ich habe vor längerer zeit schon die rechnung der firma HFM bekommen und es sind auch schon 2 mahnungen mit je 5€ zuschlag gekommen und es wurde auch schon ein schreiben geschickt indem stand das diese leute eine inkassofimra beauftragen werden die rechnung zu begleichen.        inzwischen ist auch schon ein schreiben von der inkassofirma gekommen (der name dieser firma ist "Persolvo" (kling auch schon wie eine spanische firma).unter der preisaufstellung steht


Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, daß die Angelegenheit eilt. Im Falle des ergebnislosen Fristablaufes, werden wir umgehend das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten.ie darausresultierenden erheblichen Mehrkosten, wären letzlich von Ihnen zu tragen. Sollten Sie derzeit nicht in der Lage sein den gesamten Betrag zu begleichen,dann nutzen Sie bitte die Rückseite unseres Schreibens für einen Teilzahlungsvorschlag. Zahlungen mit Schuldbefreiender Wirkung und Rückfragen sind ausschließlich an uns zu leisten bzw. zu richten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen                                   (irgendwas)



hmmmm     höfflich sind se ja                    wenigstens schreiben die "Sie" groß aber trotzdem bin ich noch der meinung das     "dass" nach einem komma mit zwei "s"       geschrieben wird und nicht mit "ß"         aber bin mir da nich so sicher.



sagt mir ma ob einer schon soweit gekommen is mit den mahnschreiben und was man ab da machen sollte!
aufjedenfall hat mein vater heute jemanden angerufen für eine anklage weil das nervt uns alle schon n bisschen und wir haben keine lust uns weiter damit auseinanderzusetzen. 


ich würde gerne den dialer auf diskette haben aber als ich gemerkt habe das ich was draufhatte habe ich das direkt gelöscht (kurzschlussreaktion)           ich denke die meisten haben so reagiert.das problem ist aber das ich jetzt nichts in der hand habe und der monat februar ist schon lange vorbei und nur über diesen monat ging die rechnung.   ich habe also keine lust mir jetzt schon wieder den dialer so einzufangen das der sich direkt einwählt.       meine mutter hat bei arcor auch schon nachgefragt ob wir ne aufstellung für den tag an dem das passiert sein soll bekommen können aber die meinten das würden die nich machen oder das würde nich gehen weil wir ne flatrate haben. find ich ehrlich gesagt schade aber andererseits auch gut weil so kann man auch nich nachweisen das ich musik runtergeladen habe (obwohl das mit der musik ja legal is wenn man die nur runterläd und nicht selber zur verfügung stellt).

ich werde das geschehen hier weiter beobachten und gucken was sich tut und wenn ihr informationen von jemandem braucht der schon mehrere mahnungen und schreiben von denen bekomen habt dann fragt hier einfach an "hunting Hawk"     ich werde sagen was ich weiß.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Hab selbes Problem:
Ich hab zuerst einen Wiederspruch an HFM (nach Hamburg) geschrieben, einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und den Namen des zuständigen Betreiber des Dialers angefordert. Darauf haben die mir geschrieben das die dazu keine Stellung nehmen können. Das heist ich habe keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bekommen und kenn den Betreiber nicht. Weiterhin werde ich aufgefordert den betrag von 49 € zu zahlen obwohl in meinem schreiben steht das ich mich dazu nicht bereit erkläre. An welche Adresse soll ich nun meinen Wiederspruch schreiben?

Danke.


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*wie erkenne ich ob er sich eingewählt hat*

bin auch aus versehen auf den link von buxomatic gestoßen, hab aber gleich den stecker gezogen, als er wählen wollte. wie eekenne ich, ob er bereits ne verbindung hatte und was muss ich entfernen, den installiert hat er sich...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*dialer hfm, downlad. buxomatic*

hey, ich muss euch warnen, bei mir hat sich dieser dialer mit einer auslandsnummmer 004535293061 /Dänemark eingewählt. hatte den Computer 17 min. außer acht gelassen und schon war das programm installiert, habe es aber sofort gemerkt und alles gelöscht. seit dieser zeit ruft mich diese firma laufend an und will von mir meine adresse wissen, habe geantwortet sie sollen mir ihre Firma und Tel.nummer sagen, sie drohen mir mit dem anwalt und legen dann sofort auf. weiß aber im grunde genommen nicht einmal was genau auf diese internetseite war und wofür ich eigentlich bezahlen soll. vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wofür die eigentlich geld haben wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Auslandsperrung ausgehebelt*

Niedlich: Auf der HFM-Rechnung steht 004535293061 mit der sekundengenauen Uhrzeit. Die -T------ hat aber als einziges Telefonat an diesem Tag genau 11 Sekunden vorher 01805805714 für EUR 0,6204 + USt (Dauer 5:05 min.) abgerechnet...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Re: dialer hfm, downlad. buxomatic*



			
				monika schrieb:
			
		

> weiß aber im grunde genommen nicht einmal was genau auf diese internetseite war und wofür ich eigentlich bezahlen soll. vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wofür die eigentlich geld haben wollen.



Das Angebot der "Buxomatic" kann man sich bei www.Buxomatic.*** ankucken unter "sites". Außerdem kann man in den "terms" der Buxomatic einen Tippfehler bestaunen, der (was Chaostheoretiker wie mich in Verzückung versetzt) auch bei einem anderen Anbieter auftaucht. Der sitzt aber - soweit ich weiß - in Belize und versendet von dort aus "bucks for all".

cj, Chaosforscher


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Nachtrag zum vorigen: Dies gilt für manche (!) Nutzer des Angebots der MEDIA DIRECTA INTERNACIONAL.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2004)

Und einen hab ich noch...

Der Anbieter, der AUCH den Tippfehler hat, rechnet(e?) über EBS ab. EBS wiederum ist/war unter h**p://www.glori***lily.com/en/?page=2 als ein Anbieter eines "Multi-Netzwerk-Dialers" genannt, neben "globaldialer" [nicht mehr im Dienst], "dialacom" (= "Gaza Media, DK", von Buxomatic empfohlen), und "Dialer Access" (siehe u.a.  hier , evtl. --> Coulomb Ltd.???) [im Moment offenbar in Überarbeitung]

cj


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*01805805714-Dialer*

Der Anschluß leitet das eingehende Telefonat offensichtlich weiter an eine Festnetznummer im Ausland. Dieser Anruf wird dann von der Hamburger HFM GmbH als Anlaß für eine Rechnung über ein "Erwachsenenunterhaltungsabo" benutzt.

Der Anruf selbst kostet nicht viel - hat aber sehr unerfreuliche Nebenwirkungen. Nicht zahlen: siehe u.a. vzhh.de


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Dialer aus Dänemark*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Telefonrechnung bekommen...auf dieser waren 2 Shared Cost Nummern und eine NUmmer aus Dänemark 0045/35293061...wie kann ich verhindern das ich mich erneut einwähle? brauche dringend HIlFE....
soll ich diese Rechnung bezahlen? Wie bekomme ich diese Dialer runter vom PC?

MFG

Nadja


----------

